# Bunker Rd repave



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I just rode the Marin Headlands this morning and it looks like they are prepping Bunker Rd for repaving.

The Project Headlands website is very indefinite. It looks like it will all be done in time for winter.

Golden Gate National Recreation Area: Closures and Delays

Anybody have a more precise timeframe on the road work and eventual completion? 

This is my easy go to ride from SF, so it will be great when there is excellent tarmac the whole loop!


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

We've been told that they expect to complete the work by the end of October.

They guys mapping out the work told us that they were expanding the width of the lanes and 'probably' adding bike lanes.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks slow.climber

The surveyor stakes were placed way outside the present road bed. This road is gonna be so sweet when it's done. Bike lanes; too much. I should just do 8 loops of this and go home.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Bunker getting smoothed out but I'm divided on the idea of widening.

The road's a bit wider now. Not surfaced and re-striped, but wider.

Today we got buzzed by some fool blasting along at an insane speed.

I tend to feel most comfortable on narrow twisty down hills. It seems that drivers slow down for those.

And it seems like the wider and straighter the road gets, the faster they drive. So I'm not sure that this is going to be a heck of a lot better.

FWIW, eight times around sounds bit much. I always stop at six. That makes for an honest verticle mile 

I did meet a lady who was doing an even dozen. Her theory was that she was getting ready for Markleeville and if she couldn't manage a dozen times around the Headlands then there was no way that she could handle the Death Ride ®.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

see below...


----------



## caffeineninja (Nov 26, 2012)

Rode Bunker Road the other day. The descent was quite nice, very smooth and perfect. The part that isn't paved - rather packed dirt, was even better than the old road. Can't wait until it's all finished up to the tunnel.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

New Paver is broken... work delayed

Updates:

Thursday Sep-19: Wear layer (top layer) completed west bound from McCullough to the lagoon.

East bound is a bit of a mess. They 'texture' the leveling layer just before paving it with the wear layer. But their 'brand new paver' boke this afternoon. It's sitting beside the road accompanied by about a dozen semi dump trailers filled with rapidly cooling asphalt, which they think that they're now going to have to unload by hand.

Not a pretty situation. Riding east bound on bunker between the lagoon and McCullough is kind of like riding on a mile long cheese grader and it's not clear how long it's going to take to get the paver back in service.

Tuesday Sep-17: Today they paved between the stables and the lagoon.

Monday Sep-16: Today they paved between McCullough and the stables.

Monday Sep-09: Road bed has been paved from Rodeo Beach to McCullough.

They're currently laying down the 'leveling layer'. There's one more layer that goes on top of that. It's called the 'wear layer'.

The leveling layer is quite smooth. They say that the wear layer will be even smoother.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice updates. Sounds like the work that I might encounter is done. I usually climb McCullough and don't take the tunnel.

I haven't done this ride in weeks b/c I'm such a wimp and hate riding the "cheese grater" stuff.

Have to check it out Saturday!


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

centurionomega said:


> Nice updates. Sounds like the work that I might encounter is done. I usually climb McCullough and don't take the tunnel...


Maybe not.

They might not get the paver back in action today (Friday). In that case, the west bound lane will be fine great but the east bound lane will still be textured leveling layer (cheese grater).

We'll probably do the loop this afternoon. I'll let you know that I find.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Good news every body...

They fixed their paver. The road is now paved between McCullough and the beach (both directions).


----------



## caffeineninja (Nov 26, 2012)

What about McCollough to the tunnel?


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

They haven't touched that part yet.

They're scheduled to begin work there next week (Sep-23),

Golden Gate National Recreation Area:2011 E-blasts


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Just made it over there and they new road is so nice. The intersections are still unfinished, but overall Bunker is smooth and wide.

My little GPS robot thingy said I had a personal best time from Field to McCullough. I guess dodging giant potholes and generally being beat up by the old road surface really slowed me down.

Big thanks slow.climber for the updates. Gonna go do a few laps again today.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Made it out there for a ride again. There were flaggers working so I thought I'd keep going and take the road back around by the hostel. If you ever get nostalgic for the old Bunker Rd take this route; plenty of potholes, ripply pavement and general nastiness.:thumbsup:

Good riddance!


----------



## caffeineninja (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone know if this government shutdown mess has affected the roads there? Like, potentially, closing all of Alexander Ave, Bunker Road and Conzelman Road to vehicle traffic??? )))


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I've seen the gate closed by the roundabout before. If there is nobody there to tell you the road is closed, is it really closed?


----------



## caffeineninja (Nov 26, 2012)

I've heard of others riding in closed national parks, like this Strava ride by Ted King:

Bike Ride Profile | I like government shut downs when they close national parks to traffic near Bar Harbor | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

The work on Bunker road doesn't seem to be effected by the shut down. 

As for Conzelman, many people walk around the gate and hike to the summit and many people ride their bikes.

If you're going to ride, look out for hikers on the road and for bikers riding 'the wrong way' on the one way section of Conzelman.

The park service controlled rest rooms are locked except for the one at the round-about. The rest rooms at the Mammal Center are open until 4:00.


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's a shot from Hawk Hill this morning. It's nice without cars.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

That is a rare shot. Nice.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

The surface between McCullough and the tunnel is in cheese grater mode. They laid down the leveling layer and then textured it.

Next step is to lay down the top layer (wear layer).

Don't know what their schedule is.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like they've added the top layer (wear layer) to the area that was textured.

The full length of Bunker Road looks to be smooth.

They've still have minor work to do, guard rails, stripes, some shoulder stuff.


----------

